# WTB 4x4 Quad



## sefh (Oct 18, 2005)

I posted this in the for sale forum also. I'm looking to buy a quad in the $1000-2000 price range, It doesn't need to be fancy. I'm looking to use it around the house, but if you have one for sale with a blade or winch that would be great. PM if you have anything. I would like it to be in S/E MI or northern Ohio. Let me know what you have.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

check craigslist I paid $1800 for mine that is in my signature


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;684980 said:


> check craigslist I paid $1800 for mine that is in my signature


what he said or any other local message boards in your area,
this time a year though your gonna pay big $$$$ for any type of 4x4 ATV and more if it has a Plow.

Heck I watch the local CL add's all the time and as winter set's in the price's go up. 
start getting some good snow fall's and prices go up some more.

though if your watchfull deals can be found.

I just saw a listing for an 03 honda Foreman for $2850 nice low mile one owner machine and by right is should get about $3500. but the owner want's it out of his garage. I wish i had the money for it.

sublime out.

good luck in your quest.


----------



## sefh (Oct 18, 2005)

I have been checking Craigslist and everyone wants $3500 around here for their machines.


----------



## sefh (Oct 18, 2005)

Still looking for something.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I just paid $1000 for this one on craigslist. it is a 2000 arctic cat 500 auto 4x4 with only 1093 miles on it.


----------



## sefh (Oct 18, 2005)

Yeah I seen that. Wished it was closer to me. That's what I'm looking for!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

sefh;726979 said:


> Yeah I seen that. Wished it was closer to me. That's what I'm looking for!!!!!!!!!!


ya the owner said it need some brake work. well when I loaded it up on my trailer the brakes didnt work at all. I took it home and seent he brake fluid was bone dry. I filled it and pumped them up I got a little brake. I am gonna bleed the brakes. my guess is thats the problem for sure. because the pads and rotors all the way around look real good.


----------



## sefh (Oct 18, 2005)

I would guess you have a crack or a hole in the system. Usually they don't loose fluid unless there is a leak. Nice buy on the machine though.


----------

